# Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets - Update: Done Deal



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks and Nuggets are discussing a trade that would send 2006 first-round pick Renaldo Balkman to Denver for point guard Taurean Green and small forward Bobby Jones, an NBA front-office source told Newsday last night.
> 
> 
> The deal would mark the end of Balkman's mostly confusing tenure with the Knicks, who selected him with the 20th pick two years ago when Isiah Thomas said Phoenix would've swiped him if he hadn't. That scenario appears even more dubious now that the former coach of the Suns, Mike D'Antoni, is ready to ship Balkman out for little more than roster fodder.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/local/localUrl?urlId=899524


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*

I understand wanting to clear cap space, especially for a team like the Knicks. But, why Balkman? He is on a relatively small contract and produces well. 

Balkman is New York to me, the hustle, the energy and the love of the game. It would be a shame to see him leave and gives me yet another reason to think the backroom staff at your franchise are all pre-schoolers.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*

It does make a certain amount of sense for the Knicks, if they're not sold on their PGs.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*



Krstic All Star said:


> It does make a certain amount of sense for the Knicks, if they're not sold on their PGs.


I read that the players the Knicks recieved were to be waived, making this a move solely with the purpose of shaving salary.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*

^ Wassup Skip, I just hope that we are able to move the people that need to be moved in the first place. I think D'Antoni just don't like his style of play and he is just basically being dumped. Do I agree with this move? No, because if we *not *going to keep the kids coming in from Denver, why get all happy about saving a million dollars, while you have a roster full of 15-20 million dollar a year players still on the roster.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*



USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ Wassup Skip, I just hope that we are able to move the people that need to be moved in the first place. I think D'Antoni just don't like his style of play and he is just basically being dumped. Do I agree with this move? No, because if we *not *going to keep the kids coming in from Denver, why get all happy about saving a million dollars, while you have a roster full of 15-20 million dollar a year players still on the roster.


Sup Kitty :biggrin:

And I agree with exactly what you are saying. The team is hovering around mediocrity and has done forever now, they might aswell deal away players for peanuts (if there would be any takers that is) ... Tank the season and pick up Rubio come next years draft. Crawford, Randolph, Marbury and Richardson should all be shipped.

EDIT - The bright orange in this forum messes with my eyes :laugh:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*

the dreaded Iverson/Carmelo/Renaldo Balkman combination.

Knicks underused Balkman last season, he has the ability to make pretty good decisions passing the ball & getting the rebounding all while leading the fastbreak. that is D'Antoni type ball. he should be utilized not traded, because then i'd be watching theDenver team more, you don't find that many players that standout this much alone on athleticism, hustle & defense. if he can refine that jumper at all, his handle looked steadily improving in SL before the ankle injury.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3508429

so i guess Balkman for Dahntay Jones and Taurean Green and a 2nd. They will both be waived it seems. Interesting. I don't like the move for NY.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*

Done deal. 

Bobby Jones, Taurean Green and a 2010 second rounder to New York for Balkman.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*

A stupid move in my opinion. I liked Balkman when he comes off the bench from the Knicks. It's not even a Cap relief move since Balkman doesn't even make that much money compare to other Knicks.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*

bad move.

green is terrible, bobby jones is a worse version of balkman. both will be waived.

Balkman if given minutes is a double-double threat at SF, he plays more inside & he blocks shots in numerous ways. there goes NY's shotblocking, or lack there of.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*

It's the choice between the Clippers' and Nuggets' picks. 

Both players are non-guaranteed. Both players will likely be cut before the August 1st deadline.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

if we're not going to use him then move him..... that simple


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*



Krstic All Star said:


> It does make a certain amount of sense for the Knicks, if they're not sold on their PGs.


If that's the case then I lost a lot of faith in Donny Walsh's ability to evaluate talent because I don't think Green has showed anything to show he's even a capable reserve.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Knicks Considering Trading Balkman To Nuggets*

Green completely bombed summer league.. like Really, really badly.

anyways, didn't NY not want to give up Balkman in the Artest talks awhile back. i think they could have got more then a 2nd round pick but whatever.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*No big deal*

Balkman hasn't got much game. Over-rated handle....NO offense other than dunks....poor decision making...low Bball IQ....and never developed into the stopper they hoped. He certainly is athletic and a hard worker but that really doesn't mean much with all the holes in his game. I also can believe they could not get more. Walsh is not a fool.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

On the surface its just a stupid deal on so many fronts .

1. Balkman's agent is Lebron's agent (mardy collins too btw ) keeping him on the roster helps you gain a relationship with a guy you hope to garner some sort of advantage at free agent time in 2010 ....trading away players who give you an in , doesn't seem bright .

2. on a bad defensive team , balkman was the best defender, he was also an excellent rebounder from the 3 helping to cancel out Curry's deficiency there...statistically over the past 2 seasons defnsively he has been as impactful as any perimeter player in the league and the numbers do really back that up....somehow i think the nuggets will play him and show how bad this deal really is, not saying balkman doesn't have flaws, but you simply dont give him away.

3. value not there , I happen to like bobby jones and think he could be a good fit he is a shooter/defender in the raja bell mold, but not near as polished yet...but of course the plan is to waive them...so its just a 2nd round pick ...marcus williams was just dealt for a 1st rounder , and balkman is better than him.

logically i just assume something is up , first on balkman and they are getting rid of him before the shoe drops, because they can get rid of others just as easily and they have other deals pending and needed to clear a roster spot at all cost...i suspect when the backlash hits the knicks will leak whats wrong with balkman and why they really felt uneasy in keeping him, like a drug problem, non existing work ethic or structural damage in his foot , something like that.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*This move of trading Balkman to Denver should prove that Walsh & D'Antoni is not playin with a FULL deck.* 

If the Knicks are going to use an uptempo system than Balkman was the right man for the job, he is over qualified for any run & gun transition (his defense leads to fastbreaks). If you ever seen Balkman performance on a You-Tube you will probably say he is the best uptempo running player on this Knick Team because of his passing-skillz on a fastbreak. 
Balkman can pass off of his dribble with one hand with ease which is something that Marbury, Crawford, Q.Richardson, and Jefferies can not do.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The two best SF the Knicks had for next season was "Balkman & Chandler".* 

Q.Richardson is done, 
Jefferies is not better than Balkman or Chandler at anything, 
and Gallinari is a Kid....... that is liable for injury throughout his first 2 years in the NBA. 

My opinion, they cut Balkman for pulling out of the Knicks summer league Games. 
*That's just my opinion.* 
If I was Balkman agent I would have told him to deny the summer league games the moment they selected Gallinari in the draft. 

Larry Brown did not know what to do with Barnes and Ariza. 
And now D'Antoni dont know what to do with Balkman. 
*BULLShut!* 
These are the type of players that does the small things consistently to make their teams winners.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

For the most part, I do not understand the deal. Even if it was made to clear out a roster spot, you could have just as easily traded him for the Nuggets for the 2nd round pick and gotten back a trade exception from the Camby deal rather than take back salary. That sort of move would have at least put us in a position to add another free agent/player somewhere down the road. I don't like the move but losing Balkman won't cause me to lose much sleep.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Just for thought... There are reports that Sacramento will trade Ron Artest to Houston for Bobby Jackson, Donte Greene (a recent signed first-rounder, that's why they will need to wait until August 14th) and a future 1st rounder. Malik Rose, Balkman and maybe Collins could've been enough to acquire Artest. Knicks refused to include Balkman in Artest trade talks, then ship him to Denver just for money and a 2nd rounder?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

All-in-all, this isn't a good trade. Afterall, they're just dumping Balkman, and he is a decent player. They could have at least traded a package of Balkman and some other players (Mardy Collins? Malik Rose? Quentin Richardson?) to try and upgrade at a certain position or acquire a better draft pick.

If this is the only move they could bother with for Balkman, I think the only thing the Knicks will do before camp starts is buy-out Stephon Marbury (and possibly Jerome James).

PG: Chris Duhon...Nate Robinson...Anthony Roberson
SG: Jamal Crawford...Quentin Richardson...Mardy Collins
SF: Danilo Gallinari...Wilson Chandler
PF: Zach Randolph...Jared Jeffries...Malik Rose
C: Eddy Curry...David Lee...Jerome James

I'm thinking that that's going to be the squad; either Gallinari, Richardson, Chandler or Jeffries could start at SF.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

that's ridiculous, the notion that losing him gives us less of a chance at LeBron....when you're at lebron status, the agent plays no role as to where he'll go........if every agent who had a star player dictated where they went based on where their other clients have been traded or released, it'd be madness........it doesnt happen.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> that's ridiculous, the notion that losing him gives us less of a chance at LeBron....when you're at lebron status, the agent plays no role as to where he'll go........if every agent who had a star player dictated where they went based on where their other clients have been traded or released, it'd be madness........it doesnt happen.


2 words.

Elton Brand


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Actually, I think 'Storm is right...*

But I also think that players of Balkman's level have NO influence on where an agent even TRIES to steer a client. Does anyone really believe that because Balkman got traded, his agent might not try to send one of his superstars to a particular destination? Thats beyond belief. Maybe if Balkman was also a very high profile player....but the fact is, he's a fringe player.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> All-in-all, this isn't a good trade. Afterall, they're just dumping Balkman, and he is a decent player. They could have at least traded a package of Balkman and some other players (Mardy Collins? Malik Rose? Quentin Richardson?) to try and upgrade at a certain position or acquire a better draft pick.
> 
> If this is the only move they could bother with for Balkman, I think the only thing the Knicks will do before camp starts is buy-out Stephon Marbury (and possibly Jerome James).
> 
> ...


Good call, Damian N. Green and Jones are already gone! LOL! I confess that I am not familiar enough with the trading rules of the NBA to understand moves like this. Apparently the rules about trades are about as complex and detailed as the Internal Revenue Code. So many deals, such as this, are made in order to take advantage of some "loophole," as it were. Not many trades any more are only about the exchange of players with one set of skill for players with another set of skills. (AAAH, for the good old days!)

Why couldn't the Knicks just cut Balkman rather than trade him for 2 guys who they cut immediately? In the practice of law, that is called a "sham" transaction.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

sasaint said:


> Good call, Damian N. Green and Jones are already gone! LOL! I confess that I am not familiar enough with the trading rules of the NBA to understand moves like this. Apparently the rules about trades are about as complex and detailed as the Internal Revenue Code. So many deals, such as this, are made in order to take advantage of some "loophole," as it were. Not many trades any more are only about the exchange of players with one set of skill for players with another set of skills. (AAAH, for the good old days!)
> 
> Why couldn't the Knicks just cut Balkman rather than trade him for 2 guys who they cut immediately? In the practice of law, that is called a "sham" transaction.


We did get a 2nd round pick out of it, so I guess this is where the advantage came in. I still think this was a pointless deal but hopefully the greater plan the front office has in place will turn out to be the hype that it has become.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Do you remember that Isiah said that he drafted Balkman where he did because Phoenix was interested in him. I guess this is further proof that Isiah will say anything.

After three years in the league Balkman still has no consistent offensive skills. He had a wonderful opportunity in NY and he couldn't take advantage. The Knicks don't need him taking time from players with potential.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

given PT Balkman produced very well... this past season he was stapled to the bench, given basically no shot despite the knicks sucking balls & giving minutes to deadweight like jefferies & fred jones. Isiah is an idiot, the new management are not really proving to be much better.

he still holds potential nor was he taking time from other players, considering.. he .. did not get any playing time? so flawed statement. good move in the sense that they can really view what Chandler/Gallo can do but other then that, really nonsensical.

i wouldnt call the NYK situation for the past 2-3 seasons anything near a 'wonderful opportunity' given he played really great his rookie season & did not play at all; for the most part, his sophmore year, even tho, these same knicks were on the court & still not producing.

btw he's really only been in the league 2 seasons, and two very low, team moral & opportunity driven seasons which in turn equals possibly little more then 1 whole season played of giving Balkman a look.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Actually I think you and storm missed the point by a mile*



alphaorange said:


> But I also think that players of Balkman's level have NO influence on where an agent even TRIES to steer a client. Does anyone really believe that because Balkman got traded, his agent might not try to send one of his superstars to a particular destination? Thats beyond belief. Maybe if Balkman was also a very high profile player....but the fact is, he's a fringe player.


who is talking about balkman's level of play as a factor...not me.

this is what i wrote.




> 1. Balkman's agent is Lebron's agent (mardy collins too btw ) keeping him on the roster helps you gain a relationship with a guy you hope to garner some sort of advantage at free agent time in 2010 ....trading away players who give you an in , doesn't seem bright .


money is not going to a factor in favor of the knicks , the nets will be in BK by then so they will be a new york team too, plus the cavs can still offer him more money , ands the heat and the raptors can offer him the chance to play alongside wade or calderon and bosh...also the state and city taxes are more than ohio , and florida has no state tax.

the knicks real advantage was they had 2 players represented by Leon Rose on the roster , they could be on good working terms with him like the 76ers are with Falk ...and unlike the clippers , who actually were offering more money at the time falk stopped answering their phone calls ...and i guess the warriors who were offering even more money than the clippers were as well as the 76ers.

Brand was steered there .


I'm not saying it will be the dominating factor , but it could have helped and the knicks need all the help they can get, with what I believe to be a dumb plan.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> 2 words.
> 
> Elton Brand


2 words.

One player.


----------

